# News



## ElectricBlueWings (Jun 5, 2009)

All 3 chis are going to be given up.
IDK where but we can't keep them, the little kids harrass them and they poo and pee everywhere.


IT WAS NOT OUR DESICION, IT WAS OUR PARENT'S.

So don't tell us we have had so many dogs and they deserve a forever home.

I love little Icy (Isis) but we just cannot feed them.

I know the'll be happier somewhere else.
:dontknow:


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

What!?? Are you serious?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh no!! That is horrible news. 

Be sure and contact the breeder as I bet she will take them back. Most breeders have a contract that says IF FOR ANY REASON the dog has to be re-homed, they will take them back. I seem to remember your breeder had a good reputation, so I bet they can go back to her and she can screen a new family and find them good homes.

I bet you and your sister are just devastated. Is there any way at all you can keep them? I know you really love ISIS and you waited so long for her. I'm so sorry.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I am so sorry like brodymoms said call the breeder she might take them back.I am so sorry As I know you really wanted her really bad.I know what you are going through as I am having to look for a new home for my lab mix.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Is this a final decision by your parents, or are they just trying to make a point of
some sort? I hope it isn't happening  I know how much your little dog means to
you. I hope it can be worked out.


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh no! Do contact the breeder, if a contract was signed your parents could be in trouble if they just sell or give them away. :'(

Poor girls, they havent even been there long.


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

If you can stop the pooing and peeing all over the place will they let them stay?

And you said you can't feed them?


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

Oh no! How sad for you!! I know you and your sister waited so long to finally get your own chi's, and worked so hard for them as well!! Have you tried maybe a potty training schedule and feeding schedule to help reduce the pee'ing and poo'ing in the house?


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Girls, that is sad news, I know you really wanted and loved them - so sorry.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear this girls. Dogs take a lot of looking after, even little ones. If you haven't trained them then two dogs running around peeing and pooing all over the house that has small children crawling around will obviously be too much for your parents to cope with so you gotta understand that. Maybe a little less time spent dressing them up and a little more time spent on training would have been better. 

I don't understand your last comment about you can't feed them. Surely you should have though about this before you got them. 

I suggest you contact the breeder first as she'll probably take them back.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

aww poor babies!  id hate to have to give up my dogs!  Good luck finding them the right homes!


----------



## PrincessCharming (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry you're losing your babies but...Your post confuse me.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

marieukxx said:


> i'm sorry to hear this girls. Dogs take a lot of looking after, even little ones. If you haven't trained them then two dogs running around peeing and pooing all over the house that has small children crawling around will obviously be too much for your parents to cope with so you gotta understand that. Maybe a little less time spent dressing them up and a little more time spent on training would have been better.
> 
> I don't understand your last comment about you can't feed them. Surely you should have though about this before you got them.
> 
> I suggest you contact the breeder first as she'll probably take them back.


my thoughts exactly!!!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

This is certainly sad news. It is a huge commitment to even have one dog !! My kids, although they claimed, begged, promised and all of that they'd be responsible--they are not. I never expected that they'd be the ones. It is on me for everything-- so it is like having another child. I can not imagine having three of them around to care for, train, look after and pay the vet bills and all of that. My children do some care but it is with my reminding them that it needs to be done, or doing it with them.


I am not trying to down play how devastated you must be. It seemed like your parents wanted you to take care of these pups and have you be responsible for them. They had you save up money and all of that.

They are lovely dogs and someone will be able to care for them and certainly will fall in love with them like you have--don't doublt that.

Okay now chin -up....big hugs to you both.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

hmm well not saying that i didn't see this coming . but mel should be able to find them a home


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm a bit confused about the can't feed them comment? Can't feed then why? Surely even your parents would be responsible enough to at least make sure little animals in your (their) care would recieve proper feedings?


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Tracilea said:


> I'm a bit confused about the can't feed them comment? Can't feed then why? Surely even your parents would be responsible enough to at least make sure little animals in your (their) care would recieve proper feedings?


Please remember you are speaking to a ten-year-old child who has just
been told she must give up her precious pet. She is not going to be able
to contradict her parents on this issue...


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

This is true please just be nice to them


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

10 year old or not. of course they were gonna pee and poo everywhere. i think they thought dogs get taught on their own like humans do. that sucks though...they can feed a cat but not a dog


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

It wasn't my intention to be mean. I was just asking a question. I am confused as to what she meant with not being able to feed them.
I am not saying anything but asking why they cannot be fed. Responsible parents should make sure animals they allow in the house are fed reguardless of any responsibility a child as "promised" to do.
I am by NO means what so ever saying she does not love her chi because I can see that she certainly does. I was just confused by the feeding comment


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

I am also confused as to why MY comment was picked on as others before me made rude and perhaps more hurtful comments then I did. I just asked a simple question


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> 10 year old or not. of course they were gonna pee and poo everywhere. i think they thought dogs get taught on their own like humans do. that sucks though...they can feed a cat but not a dog





Tracilea said:


> It wasn't my intention to be mean. I was just asking a question. I am confused as to what she meant with not being able to feed them.
> I am not saying anything but asking why they cannot be fed. Responsible parents should make sure animals they allow in the house are fed reguardless of any responsibility a child as "promised" to do.
> I am by NO means what so ever saying she does not love her chi because I can see that she certainly does. I was just confused by the feeding comment


I agree!! I am confused by the feeding comment as well..........


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

hope you try and make an agreement with someone willing to take them on if you have to, i know how horrible this must feel x


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

ElectricBlueWings said:


> All 3 chis are going to be given up.
> IDK where but we can't keep them, the little kids harrass them and they poo and pee everywhere.
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't realise you were only 10, I feel really sorry for you having to give them up. Have you suggested a cooling off period whereas you will promise to try and housetrain them and give them 100% attention to training them for another couple of weeks. Perhaps if your parents haven't found homes for them you can do this and see if they will change their minds on this - please don't be rude to them or clever though - they are your parents and what they say has to go.


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Honestly I wish you guys would have just got ONE, why in the world did your parents allow you to get 3 at ONE time?

I'm sorry I didn't realize you were 10 either . I have a 9 year old daughter.

I'm sure you do love Isis and i'm sorry it didn't work out. Maybe when you are older you can get another one, but please never forget how much work your baby Icy was. They need training.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Remember we are talking to the girls here and not their parents.

Lets all remember when we were 10 or our children were or are 10 or thereabouts! 
I know that at 10 I would have taken in a whole truck load of dogs, cats and hamsters if I'd been allowed 

It is sad that the dogs have to be rehomed, but it is the parents who will have final say on that. No use in reprimanding the twins here.

I do think it is sad, the girls were so enthusiastic and happy with their dogs.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Tracilea said:


> I am also confused as to why MY comment was picked on as others before me made rude and perhaps more hurtful comments then I did. I just asked a simple question


Yeah I did ask the same. I'm sorry if I was hard on the girls.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Aww bless i didnt no there was more then one or that they're soo young. Im sure they'll find the right solution to this sad little story


----------



## PrincessCharming (Oct 14, 2009)

Maybe they could get guinea pig? This was my first pet at ten and although it was lots of work, it was within my capabilities.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

pigeonsheep said:


> 10 year old or not. of course they were gonna pee and poo everywhere. i think they thought dogs get taught on their own like humans do. that sucks though...they can feed a cat but not a dog



lol i'm sorry but this was funny because it's true
i think just like before they thought the dog was going to train and feed it's feel . they got caught up in the "cute factor" i don't understand why the breeder let them get 3 dogs for newbie dog owners. 

lol another funny this is that one of them dogs is the mothers!:foxes15:


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

all i have to say is why on earth did the mother allow it 3!!! and one was the mothers dog its not the kids fault i feel bad for you girls x


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Yeah I started off with hamsters then had a guinee pig. I eneded up with loads of hamsters, two guinee pigs, one rat and loads of mice lol. I was animal crazy. But I looked after all of them. Then we got a cat and then Cookie my Chi when I was 17.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm very sorry for you girls. I think your parents need to stick to their guns next time when they say no rather than giving in. I have a 9 & a 12 yo daughter. They both love all our Chi's & sure they were excited to get every single one of them but you bet the "chores" of helping take care of them got old really quickly. They still do help though. Saying that it was their MOM who wanted to Chi's so most of the chores fall on me & that is ok because I'm the one who wanted them. 

Would I ever get my girls a Chi of their own? Absolutley NOT! I don't even let my youngest daughter get the guinea pig she wants. Why? Because I know I'd be the one to take care of it at the end of the day. Until I feel she is 100% ready to take on full responsibility of it I won't allow it. She does however, have a Beta fish that she feeds & cleans all on her own.  They do get the enjoy the Chi's - the pups sleep with my girls every night & they can play & walk them any time they want. So I guess they actually get a good end of the deal really. hehe

As bad as I feel for you guys & as hard as I can imagine it is - please let this be a lesson for you. Dogs do not train themselves. You need to put a LOT of time into them in order for them to become what you expect them to be. I know it's exciting & fun & cool to dress them up & play with them & even try to train them....in the beginning. But it's not a privilage that doesn't come with out a lot of work & a lot poo poo if you kwim! I hope to goodness your parents have learned a lesson too. I just feel VERY horribly it's at the expense of three innocent pups that didn't do anything wrong. The pooping & peeing "everywhere" is not their fault - it is what they had been taught & allowed to do. I've never gotten more than 1 pup at a time & I always made sure each was potty trained before bringing another in. You really NEED NEED NEED to keep your eye on them constantly when they are out & about playing & sniffing around. EVERY "accident" needs to be caught & corrected. If this is not done...they never get trained. So I can imagine what it would be like to train 3 at once - impossible unless you have constant time at home with them.

Anyway, as many have suggested, please call the breeder & see if they will take them back. Don't feel bad or embarrassed or whatever - it will be the BEST for the pups & I know the breeder deep down will be more than happy to take them back & rehome them to the appropriate home. Good luck!


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

MChis said:


> I'm very sorry for you girls. I think your parents need to stick to their guns next time when they say no rather than giving in. I have a 9 & a 12 yo daughter. They both love all our Chi's & sure they were excited to get every single one of them but you bet the "chores" of helping take care of them got old really quickly. They still do help though. Saying that it was their MOM who wanted to Chi's so most of the chores fall on me & that is ok because I'm the one who wanted them.
> 
> Would I ever get my girls a Chi of their own? Absolutley NOT! I don't even let my youngest daughter get the guinea pig she wants. Why? Because I know I'd be the one to take care of it at the end of the day. Until I feel she is 100% ready to take on full responsibility of it I won't allow it. She does however, have a Beta fish that she feeds & cleans all on her own.  They do get the enjoy the Chi's - the pups sleep with my girls every night & they can play & walk them any time they want. So I guess they actually get a good end of the deal really. hehe
> 
> ...


I agree. Even I found it hard getting Lola and I'm 31 and had already had two Chi's. After years of having my well behaved Chi's I forgot how hard a puppy was to look after. Lola had to be watched all the time and kept messing all over the house. Now she's trained it's so much easier but I had to put the work in to get her trained.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm really surprised at the parents in allowing 3 dogs and them expecting 10 year olds to totally care for them!  The parents here seem to be more at fault!:foxes15: I'm hoping with all my heart that they find really great homes for these chihuahuas!  If I lived close to them, I would take them in a heartbeat!!!!:love5:


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Let's remember, there are 2 sides to every story. Children of 10 do not see the whole picture. And adults see things very differently then children. We do not know the whole story. And may never for that matter. The important thing is these fur babies get taken care of. We need to say a prayer for them. Actually, the whole family as I am sure they are all very sad about the entire situation. Unfortunately, love does not feed a hungry tummy. Let's hope they win in the end!


----------



## hazeyj (Nov 12, 2008)

I do feel sorry for the girls sometimes, nearly every thread people dont realise they are only young. 

Girls, do you have an update?

To cheer you up I can send you some pics of little misty of you like?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol kioana! 

i started off with 3 tropical fishes when i was younger then a hamster then 2 turtles ....and i had a german shep mix but had to give back sadly...and then to a pigeon...yes a real live pigeon who died of natural cause in only 2 weeks  but then i finally got dexter within a couple weeks or so...and he just made my home so much more better. after my pigeon died i couldnt stop tearing as i made so much effort to save him from the live poultry store i got him from...he was beautiful...i was even willing to pay over $400 to get him to the emergency room when he threw up his food which birds arent supposed to do and then he got sluggish. which shocked me the most is when he went thru shock and died in my arms...so sad. anyway...we all have to go through hardships in life...took 23 yrs to get my furry boy  now u guys know why i spoil him so much. my lil treatking :king:


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Did you use a teflon (non stick) pan around your bird? That stuff is poison and will kill them. I'm sorry about him dying .


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Im sorry you are having to lose your dogs. Maybe it just wasnt the right time for a furkid of your own. I had to wait 20years to get my first dog!!
If the little kids are harrassing the Chi's it is probably better to wait til everyone is mature enough to look after them before one of them gets hurt.

Do stick around though. You can always join in the gossip and drool over the cute pictures until the time is right for a dog.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

TinyGiant said:


> Did you use a teflon (non stick) pan around your bird? That stuff is poison and will kill them. I'm sorry about him dying .


oh no..i already researched about all that when i first got him. thank you so much it was just too late for him to be saved...but he had a happy life while he was here at my house. he was able to fly around my room like a crazy and was a very very smart bird! he would fly onto your arm to sit there and fly back somehwere else when u call him or put up your arm  my bf kept telling me he wouldve been eaten alive...so anything is better than that


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Parents have to be realistic and understand that no matter how much our children promise and plead that they will take care of a pet, it's just NOT going to happen long term. Kids perception of time is just not there. I totally blame parents and not children for this happening. When my kids beg for a
pet I get as much help from them as expected, but I know it won't be much, and if I agree, it is going to be me taking the brunt of the load, and that's ok with me as long as I know it from the beginning. I just don't always tell my kids lol!! Now....when it came to the chi's I wanted them so I am responsible. I would never let my kids get a dog, way to much to handle, and they hare 12 9 and 4. Not to say they don't help, because they are GREAT with the girls, but I do have to ask for the help the majority of the time. It isn't something they jump to do. I just hope all works out well and a lesson is learned. 

Lori


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

So much goes into all of this..there is a whole lot more to this than we'll ever know. These girls are genuine chihuahua fans and came here to learn more about the breed and chat with other chi fans and owners. They were given a hard time early on here too. The breeder actually came on to speak up on their behalf. 

For whatever reasons..this isn't working out. Let's not bash the girls for dressing the pups up...uhmm ..there are more than a few adults here doing the same...and as far as peeing and pooping..there are adult dog owners who can't manage that in their own pets. Nothing is perfect.....no pet..no owner.

I applaud the re-homing if that is what is best for all involved. There are worse fates than being re-homed. Several memebers here have had to re-home or take in dogs--let's remember.

I hope is all works out for the best..and I really hope that the girls don't go away. They can stay and enjoy the pups and the fun of knowing so many chihuahuas on line.

I don't want to sound all high and mighty..please let's try to be kind here.:love4:


----------



## T2woman (Jul 31, 2009)

This is so sad… Like what has already been said we are only seeing the situation thru the eyes of heartbroken children. I myself now have 2 cats and 2 chis and can totally see how overwhelmed and frustrated I would be if there were constant house breaking problems. I will lift up healing prayers for all involved and also that this brings wisdom. These situations rarely happen if there are big dogs involved… But, people fail to realize that they are “dogs” with all the challenges that dog ownership involves.


----------



## RascalsMum (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi so sorry to hear you have to rehome your doggies it so upsetting to have these things happen. I was 14 years old when i got Einstein my golden retriever but i was quite responible at that age. I took great care of Einstein before school i would go out and play/train him for 40 minutes. Then when i got home from school i would clean up the yard, Then i would take Einstein for a walk for 40 minutes come home spend a further 40 minutes training. I would get home from school at 4pm and didn't leave Einsteins side till 8pm when i had to go inside for a shower etc. On weekends Einstein got my full attention i spent all day with him playing,training,patting etc. I gave up alot to spend my time with Einstein,If my friends wanted to play they had to except Einstein as part of it aswell. Einstein is my best friend he helped me through alot during school as i was bullied alot. Altho i had my parents by myside at all times so that helps.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

I don't remember EVER saying I wanted a pet; they were given to me, which is not good because at 10 I handn't quite mastered how to brush my hair AND put it up in a ponytail. 

My first pet was a rabbit and wow did it have poop all over the place! I couldn't care for it! Then I got a black lab when I turned 5, not even sure how he survived because I don't remember being responsible for him. At 7 I got my first chi Niko and I didn't know how to split up my attention for my dogs so I quit paying attention to my black lab because I was dumb and had this cute little chihuahua to play with. By the time Butter came into my life, when I was 17..I had finally become well aware of all the responsibilities of dog ownership. 

I hope the doggies are able to go back to the breeder or at the least great homes. 
Please don't stop visiting!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

rubia said:


> So much goes into all of this..there is a whole lot more to this than we'll ever know. These girls are genuine chihuahua fans and came here to learn more about the breed and chat with other chi fans and owners. They were given a hard time early on here too. The breeder actually came on to speak up on their behalf.
> 
> For whatever reasons..this isn't working out. Let's not bash the girls for dressing the pups up...uhmm ..there are more than a few adults here doing the same...and as far as peeing and pooping..there are adult dog owners who can't manage that in their own pets. Nothing is perfect.....no pet..no owner.
> 
> ...


Great post Rubia. :hello1:


----------



## Vivid (Jul 23, 2009)

Any updates on the girls and their pups?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i only said the things i said because they had 2 chis before and gave them away as well...so why bother going for another 3 when the other 2 didnt work when there absolutely nothing wrong with the chis at all...all normal puppy behaviors but of course kids never understand and neither do irresponsible parents...my 2 cents. dont get a dog if you cant handle the work that comes with it -_-


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

This sounds like a sad situation for everyone
People used to tell hubby and I that we were too hard on our girls (now 19 & 23). When they started wanting a dog we took them to our local shelter and volunteered-yes all 4 of us LOL! They cleaned kennels, washed bowls,brushed and helped bathe and walked & played with the dogs that were suitable for them to handle. They also saw the pets that were turned in because they just didn't work out. I'm not judging just telling what we did
We told them after 6 months that each could have her own dog BUT no one else was responsible for food,water,vaccines,training,exercising & playing with their dogs but THEM. They had their lists of costs so there were no surprises. There were no excuses accepted,if they wanted to go and do something the pets were taken care of first. The rule here has always been that our pets are part of the family and depend on us for their needs and that as long as the rules were followed then we were cool with it. The best part of it is that both girls are now pet stylists and say that those days at the shelter helped both decide what they wanted to do for a living! 
WHEW! I'm sure long winded tonight!:coolwink:


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Im sorry you have to give up your dogs......


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

since she has not posted since this original announcement, I wonder if the
parents took away the forum too


----------



## PrincessCharming (Oct 14, 2009)

Might not be a bad thing...If they can't keep the pups it might be upsetting for them to come on here and read about people getting their new dog and photo.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

ok here comes me again being "rude"....But really, should 10 year olds be allowed on internet forums anyway? I don't even allow my 13 year old son on internet forums. The reason? Because they are not ready to handle situations like this where they can easily get feelings hurt by adults stating simple facts. Not even to mention all the other internet dangers.

I am not saying the girls are at fault. The parents are at fault for allowing it all. I can't sit and be nicey nicey as not to hurt someones feelings. I am tired of reading everyone say OH POOR GIRLS HAVING TO LOSE YOUR LITTLE DOGGIES. because that doesn't teach them a lick. Might be good to hear some people saying THINK next time before you rush into something (esp after I read they'd already given up 2 chi's). THEY should have spent time training the pups not to pee and poo around the house. Maybe if some harsh words are said they will think twice next time. 

*I* got shot down because I mentioned "possibly" breeding Luna. Alot of people had a heart attack at the idea of it, but sit here and Cushy this kind of behaviour. Getting Chi's and NOT training them and giving them up....and to what?? Someone will now have to work HARD to break these pups of their BAD potty habits, and what happens if they can't be retrained? What happens to them then?

Sorry for the rant but it was slow in coming :-(


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Its not the fact of possibly breeding Luna  its just that shes your baby and its not always the nicest thing to go through soo many things could go wrong! Of course its youre choice! You do what you want to and no one on here who actually wants to wish you the best of luck will ever judge you  lol hope that didnt sound harsh!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Tracilea said:


> ok here comes me again being "rude"....But really, should 10 year olds be allowed on internet forums anyway? I don't even allow my 13 year old son on internet forums. The reason? Because they are not ready to handle situations like this where they can easily get feelings hurt by adults stating simple facts. Not even to mention all the other internet dangers.
> 
> I am not saying the girls are at fault. The parents are at fault for allowing it all. I can't sit and be nicey nicey as not to hurt someones feelings. I am tired of reading everyone say OH POOR GIRLS HAVING TO LOSE YOUR LITTLE DOGGIES. because that doesn't teach them a lick. Might be good to hear some people saying THINK next time before you rush into something (esp after I read they'd already given up 2 chi's). THEY should have spent time training the pups not to pee and poo around the house. Maybe if some harsh words are said they will think twice next time.
> 
> ...


We have little control over who looks at or joins forums - I think the consensus here was that there are worse forums they could be on - this is generally a happy all age forum. As to whether parents allow it or not... again that's out of our hands.

Two lovely bright girls joined this forum and it wasn't a case of many of us being "nicey nicey" to them - it was that we genuinely liked the girls and it was no hardship being nice to them.

As I said before we are talking to the two girls here and not their parents - so why keep asking "why don't the parents...." 

It is not up to us to "teach them a lick", I hope they learnt lots whilst on this forum, but it is not our job to parent.

I wish the two girls well, I enjoyed their posts on here and am sorry to see them lose their pups, I think most of us agree that it is not _entirely_ the girl's fault.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I am also wondering with all these replies how come they haven't posted since starting the thread.

I feel for the girls and at the end of the day being 10 years old the full responsibility lies with the parents. How can a parent allow such a thing only to later upset the girls by saying all 3 dogs must go? 

and yes I am concerned at the comment of not being able to feed the dogs, does this mean they aren't being fed?


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

I honestly think she meant to type " we just cannot keep them" and typed feed by mistake.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm not wondering if the parents weren't expecting to pay for dog food too out of allowance or something, and it's just too expensive for the girls. They did have to buy the dogs with their birthday money, so I'm wondering if the parents are having them take full responsiblity for everything.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

even if they were to feed their dogs with their allowance, wasnt 1 of the 3 dogs supposed to be for their mom too? makes no sense at all


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Hun, I'm not saying its in your control who joins and who is allowed to join, I know thats the parents choice. 

Though I disagree somewhat about its not our job to teach....thats a gray area....because alot on here come and post questions and look for advice from other members here, and look for others who have possible similar behaviours. We do not teach, but the advice and experience given here is highly reguarded (I do not mean medical advice that should be given by a vet ) And while we read over these forums, we ALL learn alot. I see countless posts about people learning something new all the time, or being given a new insight into something that they would not have seen otherwise.
Also, in response to many many posts here (which I do ALOT) is people posting a "similar" story. Poster "X" says My chi DOES THIS....and everyone else relates their own story as to what their chi does similar and relates, then everyone else reading is getting a wealth of information and experience. 
*I* am an adult and *I* get taught here. Some posts make me look at things I do or how I teach my chi's and I see better or different ways to look at it or do it. I gain knowledge from everyone here and better understand the dog I have chosen to love 

I wish the girls well and I am sad that they have to go through this, but it will also be a learning situation for them. And I feel that if they are told truthful facts and nothing is sugar coated for them, then they will learn much better from it then if we all sugar coat it and say its OK that they didn't teach the chi's properly. Their are conseqences to everyones actions and even 10 year olds should understand this. Because it is important that kids these days learn to be responsible 
It is certainly not all the girls fault at all. Their parents acted very irresponsible. And 10 year old kids should not have to be responsible for paying for food to feed animals because its unlikely that a 10 year old would have the money enough for a GOOD quality food....and to have some "fun" money left over for chocolate bars and chips at the store as ALL 10 year olds should be able to do


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

This is just a really sad story.  I feel the parents were very irresponsible. I really hope the chis find a better home! If I lived close to them, I would take them for sure!


----------



## 3l3ctric (Apr 5, 2009)

I think everyone following this from the start could've guessed it wasn't going to end well. I don't know what the parents were thinking. I am 21, but I have a 10 year old sister who can hardly take care of her guinea pig (she also doesn't do any of the 'chores' related to the family dogs - not my dogs, because I don't live there - and she's had countless pet fish die over the last several years). Every time the discussion comes up to rehome the guinea pig (which really would be better for it), she cries and promises she'll take better care of him.... and she does... for about three days. Then the old habits come back. She's constantly saying that she wants a horse, or she wants a dog for herself, or whatever. Thankfully nobody has given in. And she's a great kid. She does well in school, she can read like nobody's business, she's full of empathy and love... but SHE'S TEN!

From working at a pet store for several years, I saw over and over again just how clueless parents seem to be. OF COURSE the novelty of the animal will probably wear off for a little kid. OF COURSE the parent will end of having to take care of the animal or give it away. Some kids mature faster than others, but parents really need to make a critical assessment. In this case, I don't understand how both girls each got a chihuahua, and I must have missed the story about the third one. That's just asking for disaster- I don't even need to hear the parents' side of the story - there's NO good reason for this to have happened.


----------

